# what kind of tortoise might this be??



## robert barraza (Apr 24, 2015)

Question for everyone...friend of mine got this baby tortoise she wasn't to sure the person who gave to her wasn't either, she took to local pet store they said it looks like three toed box turtle. I thought it could be another type just jot to sure need a little help please anyone! Just wanted to make sure so she can take care of it the proper way accordingly.. Thanks for the help people!


----------



## wellington (Apr 24, 2015)

California desert tortoise. @Yvonne G can help you with its care


----------



## robert barraza (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks appreciate it!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 24, 2015)

Aren't you related to Josh, our admin? I'm pretty sure he has a desert tortoise.

We don't have a care sheet for them here, but you can treat them pretty much like the care sheet for baby Russian tortoises here:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...or-other-herbivorous-tortoise-species.107734/


----------



## Tom (Apr 24, 2015)

I care for CDTs exactly the same as russians. Check these out:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...or-other-herbivorous-tortoise-species.107734/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/semi-underground-russian-box.98590/


Your baby needs a basking source, a terra cotta saucer for water, daily soaks, damp substrate and a humid hide.


----------



## robert barraza (Apr 24, 2015)

@Yvonne G no I believe I'm not. Do we have the same last names or something?? I appreciate I'll inform my friend what you guys had said and give to me!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 24, 2015)

Good luck, Robert.
Read all the care sheets and a very warm welcome to Tortoise forum.


----------



## ascott (Apr 24, 2015)

robert barraza said:


> Question for everyone...friend of mine got this baby tortoise she wasn't to sure the person who gave to her wasn't either, she took to local pet store they said it looks like three toed box turtle. I thought it could be another type just jot to sure need a little help please anyone! Just wanted to make sure so she can take care of it the proper way accordingly.. Thanks for the help people!
> View attachment 127299
> View attachment 127300




http://www.donsdeserttortoises.com/1.html

Also a good/fun site....


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Apr 24, 2015)

ascott said:


> http://www.donsdeserttortoises.com/1.html
> 
> Also a good/fun site....


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Apr 24, 2015)

Sorry I was trying to bring up the web site and instead quoted it !


----------



## robert barraza (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone so much help highly appreciated!! The @Grandpa Turtle 144 and @ascott @Tidgy's Dad


----------



## Ciri (Apr 25, 2015)

Wow - that's really not a box turtle - LOL!

These are some of my favorite websites for desert tortoise care:

This is a brochure listing lots of really healthy native foods for desert tortoises:
http://www.azgfd.gov/w_c/tortoise/documents/NativePlantsforDesertTortoises_2008.pdf

a good source of seeds (they even have a desert tortoise wildflower mix):
http://shop.nativeseeds.org/pages/seeds

The Arizona-Sonora Desert Museum has excellent info compiled by reptile specialist veterinarian who has cared for the museums desert tortoises for 35 years:

http://www.desertmuseum.org/programs/tap_tortcare.php

good luck with your very adorable little tortoise.


----------



## robert barraza (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks @Ciri . yeah that's what I was saying when I looked up box turtle and compared just didn't seem right...I guess that's what happens when pet stores don't hire people with the right knowledge lol


----------

